# Portofino reef



## aquatic argobull

Finally here! Cool little reef across from Portofino, Lot H. Its very easy to find, marked by a red buoy. I have a feeling this will be a very popular dive spot for certification classes or people (like me) who need their diving fix often. There was a lot of schooling spadefish and bonito and also some spanish mackerel if you go about 20 or 30 feet off of the reef.


----------



## sebastio12

We were out there today doing a couple dives, it's looking great! Lots if small fish and crab on the tops of those reefs. We'll definately be out there again soon.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

arou you allowed to fish them?


----------



## jw1973

Great pictures, thanks for posting!


----------



## TONER

IT IS GREAT THEY FINALLY PUT SOME REEFS ON THE BEACH THANKS TO ALL THAT HELPED THIS HAPPEN !:thumbup:


----------



## aquatic argobull

Does anybody know where the concrete rubble site across from Portofino is located?


----------



## Gus Gorilla

Anybody been out here recently? Trying to go tomorrow but all the divers are saying water is murky lately. Also if anybody else is planning to go tomorrow I'd love to tag along if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## Caver2130

Dove the Portofino reef yesterday. Had 10' of vis and was pretty impressed with the site. It is a pretty good swim from shore, but will be well worth it.

The modules were covered in blue crabs & blennies. A school of small spadefish were hanging out just off the structure, with schools of spanish and small jacks swimming through occasionally. Overall, it is a pretty cool little site.


----------



## bamaben

So when you park in parking lot H, is there a marker on the beach for an entry point?


----------



## Caver2130

Yeah, if you park on the eastern side of the parking lot, you will see a path through the dunes. Walk through, hang a left and you'll see two orange markers. Straight out from them, you'll see an orange buoy.


----------



## bamaben

Thanks Caver, I will check it out soon. I also hear its a pretty night dive.


----------



## MrPhoShiz

so is this reef gulf side? how far out is it? im not familiar with the navarre side of the island.


----------



## jspooney

Just dove them an hour ago. Nothing at all on them. It was a ghost town.


----------



## Fishin Ski

I dove them last weekend, will probably be out there tomorrow, since football was on all day today. every time ive been out there they have been covered in blennies. Lately I have been seeing tropical fish, baitfish (cigar minows and shads and stuff). plus a ton of sting rays on the bottom and a bunch of manta rays schooling around there. Even saw some young pompano and whiting last saturday. There is even at least one Octopus that hides in the pilings and a pari of sea turtle that are very often seen swimming around the site. Earlier this summer I saw a ton of juvenile jacks. 

I like paddling my kayak out there, then anchoring up and diving in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Haulin' Ash

I was out there this past Sunday. Not a lot going on out there but a great couple of dives. I was trying out my new GoPro. There were a lot of lizard fish on the bottom, a few tropicals on the reefs, stingrays, puffer fish and two flounder. 

If I can figure out the best way to edit my footage, I will post it here. I was going to use Windows Movie Maker, but when I converted the file to .wmv, it looked distorted. I will work on it.


----------



## buckeye83

Try using video pad if you haven't already. free to download and very user friendly.


----------



## Haulin' Ash

Thanks Bobby, I will check out Video Pad.


----------

